# Lots of butterflies



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Made in several colors


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Could you use some tatted ones?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

disgo said:


> Could you use some tatted ones?


yes I bet they'd be pretty on cards....


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Love the ones that are punched out- if that is the right expression.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

craftyfifi said:


> Love the ones that are punched out- if that is the right expression.


Thanks. A pretty touch


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I love the butterfly punch.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Sue Fish said:


> yes I bet they'd be pretty on cards....


Do you do the embossing as well? I used to use my tatted ones as inserts in open worked cards and on blouses.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely touch!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Your stuff just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

disgo said:


> Do you do the embossing as well? I used to use my tatted ones as inserts in open worked cards and on blouses.


Yes I do the embossing also


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> Your stuff just keeps getting better and better.


Thank you..that is very kind of you to say


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Love them!!! Great job!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Sue Fish said:


> Yes I do the embossing also


Then I for one am "doubly" impressed  No pun intended. All I have is my bone folder and pinkers :lol:

Beautiful work!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

disgo said:


> Then I for one am "doubly" impressed  No pun intended. All I have is my bone folder and pinkers :lol:
> 
> Beautiful work!


really nothing to be impressed with ..lol just use the embossing gadget and some pretty folders but sure is fun and makes such nice cards and gifts


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So beautiful


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

You are on a roll with your cards. They are very pretty.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

triana said:


> You are on a roll with your cards. They are very pretty.


thanks..yes I guess I do get carried away when I start making things lol
I did about 150 punch needle ornaments and scissors cases since last thanksgiving time and here I am now into cards by the dozens...lol crazy


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

This looks great! Congrats


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

so nice,i love them.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

These are truly beautiful!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the butterflies....I have never tried that kind of craft. Your work is beautiful..


----------



## mes (Dec 27, 2011)

Beautiful work Sue.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I saw these punches yesterday on Joann.com and it's nice to see the finished projects, which are beautiful. I love that you punched the butterflies from patterned paper, and even though the butterflies are rather delicate with the inside areas also punched out, the patterned paper really makes them super cute.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm getting that punch today


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very pretty !!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Made in several colors


Very nice!


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

Butterflies are my favorite also. Cards are gorgeous.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are lovely. It's really amazing how you do it.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are very sweet, I had a Martha Stewart one in Tasmania and when I moved to Queensland I no longer had it.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

rujam said:


> They are very sweet, I had a Martha Stewart one in Tasmania and when I moved to Queensland I no longer had it.


oh goodness that is too bad.....


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Grandma11 said:


> I'm getting that punch today


lol well ou really must have the small one and the larger one and layer them!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Very pretty. My daughter is into card making. I've received some beautiful birthday cards from her.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Made in several colors


Guess i liked this design..just did 21 of them! Lol


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I have that punch. Now have an idea! Thanks!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Isuel said:


> I have that punch. Now have an idea! Thanks!


Great...I really am just learning but liked the outcome and maybe now will buy more punches


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

How pretty! You do lovely work!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

so very WONDERFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> so very WONDERFUL!!!!!!!


Thanks. Think they are nice for birthdays or thank you's or get well etc


----------



## zasu (Mar 4, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Lovely cards!


----------

